# anyone 40+ and super exhausted



## nettiboo1982

Hi all im really struggling atm to stay awake I keep sleeping in the day have little to no energy at all is this normal my midwife wants me to stay active but how when im struggling to stay awake anyone else totally wiped out?
I mean 40 weeks plus. Not age see im knack lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

It varies for me, I'm only just 40 weeks today but the last week or so I'll have a day with quite a bit of energy, and then a day or 2 where I could happily sleep all day. I know we're meant to stay active but I suspect it's also a good idea to conserve some energy for labour so I'm trying to get a balance.


----------



## tokyo

I feel the same - 40+3 here.

I'm really struggling to sleep at night, mainly due to this horrendous, itchy rash I have developed in the last few days.

I try to go back to bed for a couple of hours after breakfast and then not sleep again for the rest of the day. Don't know if this is the right thing to do or not - hubby says I may as well sleep when I can as if I'm struggling at night anyway I'm never going to be properly rested for labour. However I worry that sleeping more in the day will make me even less likely to sleep at night which will stress me more.

Had loads of energy from 37-40 weeks, achieved loads, nested insanely, went for lots of walks etc. Was symptom spotting all the time and was pleased that I had increased BHs etc. Since due date been and gone all symptoms have stopped and I just feel like I can't be bothered any more. Just want to sit on the sofa in my pjs all day feeling sorry for myself. :cry: Don't know what's wrong with me!


----------



## suze12

I have been exactly the same since Sunday. I just haven't got the energy to move and feel so tired all the time. i don't like napping in the day though so have been trying to keep myself awake so that I sleep at night! I'm 40+1 xx


----------



## Laurakiaora

I sleep a maximum of three hours a night, regardless of how tired I am. I have no energy to do anything :(

I'm not even all that big or uncomfortable. Just so tired.

My midwife said it's common to get little sleep in the last few weeks. Not really great when you need decent energy reserves for going into labour with...

I've been told to keep moving, too. Walking walking walking... but I'm knackered just pottering around at home. I don't think I'd be able to walk very far (in this really shit weather too, eurgh).


----------



## momof2tobe

I feel the same. No energy. When my daughter goes for her nap I have to take one with her. Now I wish she took more than one!


----------



## mumto5

im 40 weeks tomorrow andi feel exactly the same. somedays i have more energy than others but im not sleeping too well anymore at night because of my pelvis :growlmad:


----------



## tokyo

Laurakiaora said:


> I've been told to keep moving, too. Walking walking walking... but I'm knackered just pottering around at home. I don't think I'd be able to walk very far (in this really shit weather too, eurgh).

Right?! Everytime I try to go for a walk it starts chucking it down. How can I 'walk this baby out' if I can never get out of my front door?!! :dohh:


----------



## Laurakiaora

I spent two weeks on my ball to try to get baby moving... when I had my 40w check yesterday she'd gone from being 2/5 to only 1/5 engaged. So that was a waste of time..!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Laurakiaora said:


> I spent two weeks on my ball to try to get baby moving... when I had my 40w check yesterday she'd gone from being 2/5 to only 1/5 engaged. So that was a waste of time..!

Nooooo! Don't tell me that! lol. Can we 'bounce them out' do you think?


----------



## Laurakiaora

That's what my plan was! But didn't seem to work. I've been really conscious about making sure my hips were wide open and I leant forward while on it. I really thought I was doing some good. But nothing :(


----------



## 2plusme

I am only 28 weeks and I could fall asleep anywhere anytime!! So hate to think what I will be like by the time 40 weeks comes! Its easy for the midwifes to tell you to stay active but I say do what your body tells you to - it knows best!!! x


----------



## tokyo

Laurakiaora said:


> I spent two weeks on my ball to try to get baby moving... when I had my 40w check yesterday she'd gone from being 2/5 to only 1/5 engaged. So that was a waste of time..!

Are you sure you hadn't gone from 2/5 palpable (as in midwife could feel 2/5 of baby's head) to 1/5 (as in now could only feel 1/5)? So more engaged, not less?

My midwife records in terms of how much head is palpable, not how engaged - so I've gone from 4/5 to 3/5 to 2/5 at the last 2 checks.


----------



## Nurse1980

I'm 39 weeks tomorrow and exhausted. 

Taking me ages to get to sleep, when I do I'm waking up then can't get back to sleep.

It's awful as got lots to be getting on with but too tired.


----------



## Laurakiaora

tokyo said:


> Laurakiaora said:
> 
> 
> I spent two weeks on my ball to try to get baby moving... when I had my 40w check yesterday she'd gone from being 2/5 to only 1/5 engaged. So that was a waste of time..!
> 
> Are you sure you hadn't gone from 2/5 palpable (as in midwife could feel 2/5 of baby's head) to 1/5 (as in now could only feel 1/5)? So more engaged, not less?
> 
> My midwife records in terms of how much head is palpable, not how engaged - so I've gone from 4/5 to 3/5 to 2/5 at the last 2 checks.Click to expand...


Nope, she'd definitely popped out :( it was a different midwife so she said it may just be differing opinion. But I really thought she'd have been fully engaged by then.


----------



## Clucky as

I'm 40 + 3 and super tired. I go for a little walk and plan it s when I get back it's morning tea time. food perks me up . then any house work to be done I do in little bits and sit down for heaps of rests. each day I have an afternoon nap but make sure it's no more then 2 hours, I set my alarm. I figure in case u go in to labour it's good to have a nap. that way there is some sleep in your system.


----------



## tokyo

Laurakiaora said:


> tokyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurakiaora said:
> 
> 
> I spent two weeks on my ball to try to get baby moving... when I had my 40w check yesterday she'd gone from being 2/5 to only 1/5 engaged. So that was a waste of time..!
> 
> Are you sure you hadn't gone from 2/5 palpable (as in midwife could feel 2/5 of baby's head) to 1/5 (as in now could only feel 1/5)? So more engaged, not less?
> 
> My midwife records in terms of how much head is palpable, not how engaged - so I've gone from 4/5 to 3/5 to 2/5 at the last 2 checks.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, she'd definitely popped out :( it was a different midwife so she said it may just be differing opinion. But I really thought she'd have been fully engaged by then.Click to expand...

Gutting :nope: Feel for you - it's very disheartening when things feel like they're not progressing at all. Hope your bubba decides to head in the right direction soon (and mine!)


----------



## suze12

Hi ladies, I feel so fed up and unmotivated to do anythnig today. I hardly slept last night as I could bubs pressing down really low down in my 'v' and had slight period pains, but today doesn't seem to have resulted to anything!! :wacko: I can't be bothered to lift my fat behind off the sofa at all lol! :haha: Seeing the mw tomorrow so hopefully that will perk me up! 

Hope everyone else is well!? xx


----------

